# How much salt in a toddlers diet?



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm looking for some advice as to how much salt my nearly 15 month old should have per day?
and how to I check it on labels, per 100g? SALT or SODIUM?

Since she has turned one we have started all eating together more and I am conscious of not giving her foods with too much salt. I am wondering at what age she can eat gravy, normal stock, fresh soup etc, basically a normal diet? I don't have time to make everything from scratch when im working.

thanks in advance.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi wright1

here is a link for you to give you a rough guide
hope this helps

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/824.aspx?CategoryID=51&SubCategoryID=167

let me know if you need any further info

nic


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks very much for the link   

Good luck for your treatment in the new year.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh thank you so much 

Nic


----------

